# Ebo jager heaters



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how the dry run protection work on the EBO JAGer heater?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

it doesn't. I had 2 explode/crack on me because I thought that it would work.

Asked Eheim about the technology and they said that it isn't a 100% guarantee that it will turn off... I was pretty pissed so now I don't use them anymore. I use Hydor inline which has automatic shut off.


----------

